# [portage] aggiornamento, io non capisco

## luna80

ciao! 

sono alle prese con il mio primo aggiornamento, premetto che mantengo il portage come come consigliato in questa guida ma non ho mai provato a fare aggiornamenti perchè ne ho sempre avuto paura. uso il kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r4, e su questo pc ho fatto l'installazione circa un mese fa.

ora ho pensato che era il momento giusto di fare un aggiornamento così ho controllato i miei file di /etc/portage/package.* per vedere se a mio modo di vedere erano ok e poi ho dato il famoso comando

```
# emerge -uDav world
```

questo è stato l'output

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-sdp (from pkg net-wireless/bluez-libs-2.12)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.2 [1.2.1-r3] -build -debug 363 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r3 [5.8.5-r2] +berkdb -debug -doc +gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7e [0.9.7d-r2] -debug -emacs (-uclibc) 2,971 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2-r1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6 [2.59-r5] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/automake-1.5 [1.8.5-r1] (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.4  (-uclibc) 734 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.77-r6 [0.77-r1] +berkdb -debug -pwdb (-selinux) 112 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8 [1.2.7-r1] -debug 375 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.10-r4 [1.5.2-r7] (-uclibc) 2,636 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r4 [1.0.2-r3] -build -debug -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre5 [1.8.2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 [6.8.0-r3] -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 177 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4] +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gdbm +ipv6* +ncurses +readline +ssl +tcltk* -ucs2 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r1 [2.5] +nls 437 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-197 [196] -Xaw3d -debug +truetype -unicode 674 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r15 [2.0.51-r3] -build -debug (-selinux) 271 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.5p [1.5m-r2] -debug +nls 228 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.01 [1.70] 1,632 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 221 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11-r3 [2.1.11-r1] -debug 84 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.16 [2.6.15-r1] -debug +ipv6 +python +readline 3,027 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14-r1 [0.14] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/procps-3.2.4-r2 [3.2.4-r1] -debug 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3 [1.9.19-r1] -build -debug 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r1 [1.1.23] -debug +nls +pam -samba -slp +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3 [2.1.30-r6] -debug 5,029 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 [1.0.6111-r3] 8,520 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1 [1.0.6111] (-multilib) 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.16 [0.16.13] 144 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.2.0_alpha [0.1.2] -debug 191 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.5 [21.4] +nls (-selinux) 373 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r5 [2.0.2-r4] +X -debug -doc 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050115 [20040916-r1] +quicktime -real 12,288 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdv-0.102 [0.99-r1] -debug +gtk +sdl +xv 465 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.10.0 [1.9.0] -debug -doc -gnome* 389 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-im/gaim-1.1.2 [1.1.1] -cjk -debug -eds -gnutls -nas +nls +perl -silc +spell 5,057 kB

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3 [2.6.3] -acl -build -debug -static 458 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r4 [5.2.1-r2] -acl -build -debug +nls (-selinux) -static (-uclibc) 68 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-5.0 [4.5] -debug 454 kB

Total size of downloads: 47,389 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        on the same system.
```

a questo punto, ho guardato un pò la lista dei pacchetti che vuole aggiornare e mi sono detta che nonostante abbia letto molta doc non ho capito propio un fico secco e per questo vi chiedo una mano.

ma con 'world' non dovrebbe fare solo l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti utente? cosa c'entra il kernel (non fa parte del 'system')?

che errore è quello che mi viene ritornato alla fine? come risolverlo?

sono un pò dura mi sa : ho ancora molto da capire. spero che possiate darmi una mano.

grazie mille a tutti!

----------

## skakz

dovresti avere una riga "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources" in /var/lib/portage/world ecco perchè ti vuole aggiornare anche il kernel..

per l'altro errore prova a disinstallare bluez-libs e bluez-sdp e installarli in questo ordine:

```

emerge -av bluez-libs bluez-sdp

```

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma con 'world' non dovrebbe fare solo l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti utente? cosa c'entra il kernel (non fa parte del 'system')?
> 
> 

 

Indipendentemente di cosa "faccia parte" quando usi --deep emerge va ad aggiornare tutte le dep dei pacchetti in world.

Comunque il kernel e' in world, non in system, infatti durante l'installazione devi emergerlo tu  :Wink: 

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che errore è quello che mi viene ritornato alla fine? come risolverlo?
> 
> 

 

Sembra che net-wireless/bluez-sdp non sia gradito a net-wireless/bluez-libs-2.12 .. probabilmente c'e' un conflitto fra versioni/introdotte nuove funzionalita'/bluez-sdp non e' piu' necessario

Ciau  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ma con 'world' non dovrebbe fare solo l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti utente? cosa c'entra il kernel (non fa parte del 'system')?

 

Ciao bella donzella, volevo solo aggiungere che comunque l'emergere il kernel non comporta che lo userai, perciò volendo vai tranquilla, semplicemente estrae i sorgenti in :

```

/usr/src

```

L'unica cosa è che, giustamente questo ti occupa spazio, "qualcuno" mi aveva suggerito di maskerare le versioni del kernel successive a quella che si usa, ma forse è una soluzione troppo drastica per un *problema* così stupido.

----------

## luna80

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dovresti avere una riga "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources" in /var/lib/portage/world ecco perchè ti vuole aggiornare anche il kernel.. 

 

questa non la sapevo propio e non l'ho neppure mail letta

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque il kernel e' in world, non in system, infatti durante l'installazione devi emergerlo tu 
> 
> 

 

ah ecco 

 :Embarassed: Last edited by luna80 on Tue Feb 08, 2005 6:44 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lavish

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao bella donzella
> 
> 

 

...  :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

```

"dovresti avere una riga "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources" in /var/lib/portage/world" == "il kernel e' in world"

```

Infatti /var/lib/portage/world e' proprio il file di world  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

es:

```

darkstar lavish # grep gentoo-dev /var/lib/portage/world

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

```

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> "dovresti avere una riga "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources" in /var/lib/portage/world" == "il kernel e' in world"
> ...

 

ok, in quel file si mette tutto ciò che non si vuole aggiornare? o soltanto il kernel?

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, in quel file si mette tutto ciò che non si vuole aggiornare? o soltanto il kernel?

 

 :Shocked:   ... no, quel file e' la "lista" dei pacchetti installati in world...

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> ok, in quel file si mette tutto ciò che non si vuole aggiornare? o soltanto il kernel? 
> 
>   ... no, quel file e' la "lista" dei pacchetti installati in world...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ehm ehm...ok non ci sono!

----------

## fat_penguin

Ciao,

nel file in questione ci sono tutti i pacchetti installati nel sistema. Anche il kernel fa parte del sistema, come anche tutti i pacchetti che hai emergiato.

Ogni volta che istalli un nuovo pacchetto a questo file viene aggiunto il nome di sto pacchetto. A volte questo purtroppo non avviene e va quindi rigenerato il file world con il comando 

```

regenworld

```

Se propio non vuoi aggiornare alcuni pacchetti inseriscili nel file /etc/portage/package.mask

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## xoen

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*    *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> ok, in quel file si mette tutto ciò che non si vuole aggiornare? o soltanto il kernel? 
> 
>   ... no, quel file e' la "lista" dei pacchetti installati in world... 
> ...

 

Hai presente quando fai :

```

#emerge sync

```

? Bene, poi controlli se c'è qualcosa da installare...quel qualcosa è in world.

----------

## luna80

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> A volte questo purtroppo non avviene e va quindi rigenerato il file world con il comando 
> 
> ```
> 
> regenworld
> ...

 

quindi nel mio caso non dovrebbe essere  stato aggiunto il kernel al world...giusto? (se è così la cosa non è strana?)

adesso non posso controllare perchè sono al lavoro ma stasera guardo!

grazie

----------

## lavish

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> nel file in questione ci sono tutti i pacchetti installati nel sistema. Anche il kernel fa parte del sistema, come anche tutti i pacchetti che hai emergiato.
> 
> Ogni volta che istalli un nuovo pacchetto a questo file viene aggiunto il nome di sto pacchetto.
> ...

 

Una precisazione... dici una cosa esatta e una che puo' provocare un po' di confusione... nel file in questione ci sono i files che sono stati emersi direttamente con emerge (di propria volonta'), ma non le loro dipendenze. QUindi e' sbagliato dire che

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ci sono tutti i pacchetti installati nel sistema
> 
> 

 

perche' non e' proprio vero  :Wink:  E' a questo scopo (aggiornare tutti i pacchetti, non solo quelli in world) che per fare un aggiornamento si usa la flag --deep (-D) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        --deep (-D)
> 
>               When  used  in  conjunction  with  --update, this flag forces
> ...

 

Spero che questo possa aver fatto un po' di chiarezza invece che generare ulteriore confusione  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi nel mio caso non dovrebbe essere  stato aggiunto il kernel al world...giusto? (se è così la cosa non è strana?)
> 
> 

 

Se tu hai mai dato un 

```

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

```

Allora quel pacchetto sara' in world ovviamente. Questo e' confermato dal fatto che emerge -uD world voglia aggiornarlo

----------

## luna80

ok forse piano piano ci sono   :Smile: 

quindi riassumento, tutti i pacchetti che non voglio aggiornare li metto /etc/portage/package.mask, kernel compreso!

ora mi chiedo,  se inserisco in package.mask un pacchetto che è una dipendenza di un altro pacchetto, rischio di avere problemi se il pacchetto richiede la versione aggiornata della sua dipendenza?

(si capisce la domanda??)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi riassumento, tutti i pacchetti che non voglio aggiornare li metto /etc/portage/package.mask, kernel compreso!
> 
> 

 

In linea di massima si'... per il kernel non mi pare proprio una furbata....

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora mi chiedo,  se inserisco in package.mask un pacchetto che è una dipendenza di un altro pacchetto, rischio di avere problemi se il pacchetto richiede la versione aggiornata della sua dipendenza?
> 
> 

 

In pratica non capitera' molte volte, ma a livello teorico puo' succedere... questo di verra' segnalato in ogni caso al momento dell'emersione.

Io comunque ci gioco il meno possibile con le varie masks

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (si capisce la domanda??)  
> 
> 

 

Sisi' tranquil  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> In linea di massima si'... per il kernel non mi pare proprio una furbata....
> 
> 

 

intendi dire che dovrei aggiornare pure il kernel?

grazie mille per la tua pazienza!

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> intendi dire che dovrei aggiornare pure il kernel?
> 
> 

 

Intendevo dire che non sei costretta ad usare il nuovo kernel, perche' vengono solo scaricati i sorgenti in /usr/src/ come si diceva in qualche post piu' in alto  :Wink: 

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie mille per la tua pazienza!
> 
> 

 

ma figurati  :Razz: 

----------

## xoen

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   In linea di massima si'... per il kernel non mi pare proprio una furbata....
> 
>  
> 
> intendi dire che dovrei aggiornare pure il kernel?
> ...

 

Secondo me intende dire che è una rottura di sfere del drago che cerca di convincerti ad aggiornare il kernel...visto che solitamente lo si aggiorna meno frequentemente...

----------

## lavish

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me intende dire che è una rottura di sfere del drago che cerca di convincerti ad aggiornare il kernel...visto che solitamente lo si aggiorna meno frequentemente...

 

Non ho capito _nulla_ di quello che hai detto...   :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica cosa è che, giustamente questo ti occupa spazio, "qualcuno" mi aveva suggerito di maskerare le versioni del kernel successive a quella che si usa, ma forse è una soluzione troppo drastica per un *problema* così stupido.

 

Quel qualcuno ti aveva amche detto che era solo una piccola riga da aggiungere per evitare di occupare centinaia di mega con kernel che non verranno mai usati  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa è che, giustamente questo ti occupa spazio, "qualcuno" mi aveva suggerito di maskerare le versioni del kernel successive a quella che si usa, ma forse è una soluzione troppo drastica per un *problema* così stupido.

 

Mascherare o mettere in package.provided

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mascherare o mettere in package.provided

 

adesso tu mi tiri fuori anche il anche il package.provided! 

non ti sembravo già sufficientemente confusa???   :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso tu mi tiri fuori anche il anche il package.provided! 
> 
> non ti sembravo già sufficientemente confusa???  

 

ahahah!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ogni tanto si ha la necessita' di fare crede a portage che un pacchetto e' installato anche se realmente non lo e'. Questo una volta veniva fatto con l'opzione -i che e' deprecata ora. Se si vuole fare questo create il file /etc/portage/profile/package.provided (anche la cartella profile se non esiste ancora) e dante questo comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ogni tanto si ha la necessita' di fare crede a portage che un pacchetto e' installato anche se realmente non lo e'. Questo una volta veniva fatto con l'opzione -i che e' deprecata ora. Se si vuole fare questo create il file /etc/portage/profile/package.provided (anche la cartella profile se non esiste ancora) e dante questo comando
> 
> ```
> # echo app-misc/foo-version >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
> ```
> ...

 

si hai ragione l'avevo letto ma non memorizzato, e poi oggi son già fusa!

----------

## xoen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ahahah! 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ogni tanto si ha la necessita' di fare crede a portage che un pacchetto e' installato anche se realmente non lo e'. Questo una volta veniva fatto con l'opzione -i che e' deprecata ora. Se si vuole fare questo create il file /etc/portage/profile/package.provided (anche la cartella profile se non esiste ancora) e dante questo comando
> ...

 

Ma cosÃ¬ facendo Ã¨ come se avessi sempre installata l'ultima versione di quel particolare pacchetto?

CioÃ¨ se ci metto sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources, lui non mi chiederÃ  di installare altri kernel perchÃ¨ virtualmente c'Ã¨ sempre l'ultima versione installata?

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quel qualcuno ti aveva amche detto che era solo una piccola riga da aggiungere per evitare di occupare centinaia di mega con kernel che non verranno mai usati 
> 
> 

 

 :Wink: . Comunque questa volta ho installato gentoo-sources-2.6.10 (Si sono "~x86" ma solo perchÃ¨ Ã¨ una fase di transizione), e siccome i kernel della serie 2.6 sono al momento mascherati da ~x86 per un pÃ² sono apposto cosÃ¬  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

eccomi di nuovo   :Embarassed: 

il problema edlle bluez-sdp l'ho risolto, per quanto riguarda il kernel invece per finire, ho deciso di mettere il kernel che non voglio in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

e quidni ho fatto

```
# echo sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6 >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

```

ma non mi pare abbia avuto molto effetto, guardate il nuovo output di

```
# emerge -uDav world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.2 [1.2.1-r3] -build -debug 363 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r3 [5.8.5-r2] +berkdb -debug -doc +gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid (-uclibc) 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7e [0.9.7d-r2] -debug -emacs (-uclibc) 2,971 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6 [2.59-r5] 0 kB 

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/automake-1.5 [1.8.5-r1] (-uclibc) 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  (-uclibc) 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  (-uclibc) 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  (-uclibc) 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  (-uclibc) 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.4  (-uclibc) 734 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.77-r6 [0.77-r1] +berkdb -debug -pwdb (-selinux) 112 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8 [1.2.7-r1] -debug 375 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.10-r4 [1.5.2-r7] (-uclibc) 2,636 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r4 [1.0.2-r3] -build -debug -static 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre5 [1.8.2] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 [6.8.0-r3] -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 177 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4] +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gdbm +ipv6* +ncurses +readline +ssl +tcltk* -ucs2 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r1 [2.5] +nls 437 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-197 [196] -Xaw3d -debug +truetype -unicode 674 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r15 [2.0.51-r3] -build -debug (-selinux) 271 kB 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.5p [1.5m-r2] -debug +nls 228 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.01 [1.70] 1,632 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11-r3 [2.1.11-r1] -debug 84 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.16 [2.6.15-r1] -debug +ipv6 +python +readline 3,027 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14-r1 [0.14] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/procps-3.2.4-r2 [3.2.4-r1] -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3 [1.9.19-r1] -build -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r1 [1.1.23] -debug +nls +pam -samba -slp +ssl 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3 [2.1.30-r6] -debug 5,029 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 [1.0.6111-r3] 8,520 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1 [1.0.6111] (-multilib) 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.16 [0.16.13] 144 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.2.0_alpha [0.1.2] -debug 191 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.5 [21.4] +nls (-selinux) 373 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r5 [2.0.2-r4] +X -debug -doc 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050115 [20040916-r1] +quicktime -real 12,288 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdv-0.102 [0.99-r1] -debug +gtk +sdl +xv 465 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.10.0 [1.9.0] -debug -doc -gnome* 389 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/gaim-1.1.2 [1.1.1] -cjk -debug -eds -gnutls -nas +nls +perl -silc +spell 5,057 kB 

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3 [2.6.3] -acl -build -debug -static 458 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r4 [5.2.1-r2] -acl -build -debug +nls (-selinux) -static (-uclibc) 68 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-5.0 [4.5] -debug 454 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 221 kB 

Total size of downloads: 47,389 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] No

```

il kernel me lo mette dentro ancora lo stesso!

cosa ho fatto ora di sbagliato?

neppure se lo metto nel packages.mask funziona!

----------

## xoen

Quotiamo con umanita' -- fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> cosa ho fatto ora di sbagliato?

 

In effetti sembra strano, sicura/o che non c'Ã¨ qualche lieve errore (tipo un trattino che manca o queste stupidaggini?)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Attenzione package.provided ha solo effetto sui pacchetto dipendenti quindi che non si trovano nel world file

----------

## luna80

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Quotiamo con umanita' -- fedeliallalinea
> 
> 

 

 :Question: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>   

 

Fedeli ha editato il post perche' stavano quotando un po' troppo l'uno sull'altro.. rendendo un po' illeggibile il tutto

----------

## xoen

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*      
> 
> Fedeli ha editato il post perche' stavano quotando un po' troppo l'uno sull'altro.. rendendo un po' illeggibile il tutto

 

Cacchio stavo avendo una crisi d'identitÃ ...comunque tu hai messo troppo output, io l'ho anzi un pÃ² tagliato, ma non penso d'aver quotato cosÃ¬ da schifo, ci sono rimasto male (  :Crying or Very sad:  ) nessuno mi aveva mai detto che quoto male   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *xoen wrote:*   

> nessuno mi aveva mai detto che quoto male  

 

Non la prendere così. Era solo un consiglio  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

mmm in effetti sto package.provided alle volte mi va e alle volte non mi va...e non capisco assolutamente il problema..ovvero...se per esempio non voglio che mi installi app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.8 lo metto in quel file..poi lancio di nuovo un emerge -up world....ma lui me lo vuole aggiornare comunque...eppure per altri pacchetti la cosa aveva funzionato   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

Leggi quello che ha scritto fedeliallalinea:

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Attenzione package.provided ha solo effetto sui pacchetto dipendenti quindi che non si trovano nel world file

 

----------

## fat_penguin

Io preferisco mettere i pacchetti che non voglio aggiornare in /etc/portage/package.mask ... 

Forse è solo una questione psicologica... ma penso di avere la situazione piu sotto controllo .... package.provided mi spaventa gia di piu... 

Ad esempio se non vuoi aggiornare la versione di xorg metti questo in /etc/portage/package.mask

```

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3

```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## gutter

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Io preferisco mettere i pacchetti che non voglio aggiornare in /etc/portage/package.mask ... 
> 
> 

 

Infatti i due file hanno funzioni diverse:

package.mask : serve per fare in modo che il sistema non aggiorni un pacchetto che già è installato.

package.provided  : serve per specificare una lista di pacchetti che non sono installati ma che portage crederà chelo siano.

----------

## Josuke

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Leggi quello che ha scritto fedeliallalinea:
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Attenzione package.provided ha solo effetto sui pacchetto dipendenti quindi che non si trovano nel world file 

 

si ok...ma se io volessi eliminare la richiesta di -up world di aggiornarlo?

[edit]..ok package.mask afferrato il concetto  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Una sera abbiamo parlato di questo discorso con fedeli (e dietro suggerimento di MyZelf) abbiamo scoperto l'arcano.

Faccio un esempio per spiegare il concetto: supponiamo che tu debba installare un pacchetto A che dipende da B e da C. Ora supponiamo che C sia una libreria e (supponiamo sempre) che tu la abbia installata per un motivo ignoto non tramite portage ma tramite il classico:

```
./configure && make && make install 
```

Ora come fai capire a portage che è già installata? La metti in package.provided in modo tale che il sistema capisca che verrà fornita (provided) in altro modo. Come giustamente diceva fedeliallalinea se un pacchetto è nel world questo meccanismo non funziona.

Mi pare (di questo non ne sono sicuro, dovrei provare) che durante l'installzione del pacchetto A la libreria C venga marcata come N (nuova da installare) ma che alla fine non venga installata. (Mi corregga fedeli se sbaglio).

Spero che adesso il concetto sia più chiaro.

----------

## Josuke

beh si ora per me è chiarissimo

----------

## gutter

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> beh si ora per me è chiarissimo

 

Mi fa piacere  :Smile:  spero lo sia anche per gli altri. In realtà è un discorso un poco antipatico da capire all'inizio.

----------

## luna80

grazie a tutte le vostre spiegazioni ed alcune spiegazioni "private" di fedeli ora dovrei essere in chiaro pure io.

l'unico problema che mi rimane è che non si sa come mai, nel mio caso quando tento di masherare i kernel superiori al mio (2.6.10-r4), emerge mi mette nella lista dei pacchetti il kernel 2.6.9-r9

per esempio

```
# echo ">sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# emerge -uDav world 

...

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 35,615 kB 

....

```

e non capisco il perchè!!!...qualsiasi cosa io faccia,  emerge mi mette nella lista un kernel superiore (2.6.10-r6) se non metto nessun kernel nel package.mask;oppure un kernel inferiore (2.6.9-r9) se aggiungo al packega.mask >sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4.

quindi credo che lascerò scaricare l'ultimo kernel e pazienza...tanto non viene installato ma solo scompattato.

...mi piacerebbe capire il perchè del mio problema però, non soltanto "risolverlo" così...

grazie mille ancora a tutti

----------

## fat_penguin

Prova cosi:

```

echo ">=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask 

echo "<=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask 

```

 :Smile: 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## luna80

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Prova cosi:
> 
> ```
> 
> echo ">=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask 
> ...

 

già fatto (soltanto come prova perchè non mi piaceva molto), cmq il risultato?

nella lista mi sono ritrovata un kernel 2.4   :Confused: 

----------

## fat_penguin

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *fat_penguin wrote:*   Prova cosi:
> 
> ```
> 
> echo ">=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask 
> ...

 

 :Smile:  , arrenditi, il lato oscuro è troppo forte... abbandonati alla rabbia...

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## luna80

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  , arrenditi, il lato oscuro è troppo forte... abbandonati alla rabbia...
> 
> 

 

io arrendermi?? mai! voglio capire perchè!    :Confused: 

----------

## realthing

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Una sera abbiamo parlato di questo discorso con fedeli (e dietro suggerimento di MyZelf) abbiamo scoperto l'arcano.
> 
> Faccio un esempio per spiegare il concetto: supponiamo che tu debba installare un pacchetto A che dipende da B e da C. Ora supponiamo che C sia una libreria e (supponiamo sempre) che tu la abbia installata per un motivo ignoto non tramite portage ma tramite il classico:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A me sembra molto più semplice lo scopo di package.provided.

Io uso Gnome che di default "vorebbe" installare epiphany e mozilla come browsers. Usando io Firefox, metto epiphany e mozilla in package.provided. Quando emergo Gnome, portage "crede" che i 2 pacchetti siano già installati, e non li compila, risparmiando tempo e spazio.  NO?

----------

## gutter

@realthing: Non cambia molto dalla mia descrizione non pensi  :Wink:  ? 

Il concetto è sempre lo stesso.

----------

## silian87

Insomma... package.provided non e' altro che l'implementazione in /etc/portage del vecchio inject che ora e' deprecato... un po' come package.keywords e package.use per capirci... giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Insomma... package.provided non e' altro che l'implementazione in /etc/portage del vecchio inject che ora e' deprecato... un po' come package.keywords e package.use per capirci... giusto?

 

Si ma non funziona esattamente con -i. Se con -i mettevi un pacchetto e poi facevi un emerge -p del pacchetto te lo dava come installato, con package.provided questo non succede. Inoltre package.provided ha solo effetto sulle dipendenze e non sui pacchetto presenti nel world file

----------

## silian87

Ok, ora ho proprio capito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ok, ora ho proprio capito  

 

beh se non altro questo post non ha chiarito le idee soltanto a me   :Smile: 

io ogni caso il mio problema rimane "aperto"   :Wink:  , io mi domando se è un baco o cosa...io non vedo dove posso aver sbagliato!

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Attenzione package.provided ha solo effetto sui pacchetto dipendenti quindi che non si trovano nel world file

 

se vuoi usare package.mask ti bastera' un:

```

echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

non >= o <=

Se vuoi mascherare tutti i 2.6.10 penso che 

```

echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10*" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

_dovrebbe_ funzionare  :Wink: 

Ciau!

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se vuoi usare package.mask ti bastera' un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

le ho pravate tutte, in ogni caso mi vuole scaricare un kernel!

----------

## realthing

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Inoltre package.provided ha solo effetto sulle dipendenze e non sui pacchetto presenti nel world file

 

Questo mi pare ovvio. Perchè mai dovrei avere nel world un pacchetto che non voglio che venga installato?

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> le ho pravate tutte, in ogni caso mi vuole scaricare un kernel!

 

Hai provato 

echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10*" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

e che kernel ti vole installare?

----------

## lavish

 *realthing wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Inoltre package.provided ha solo effetto sulle dipendenze e non sui pacchetto presenti nel world file 
> 
> Questo mi pare ovvio. Perchè mai dovrei avere nel world un pacchetto che non voglio che venga installato?

 

... proprio perche' non lo vuoi installare, ma vuoi far "credere" al portage di averlo installato...

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   le ho pravate tutte, in ogni caso mi vuole scaricare un kernel! 
> 
> Hai provato 
> 
> echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10*" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ...

 

onestamente con * non ho provato, ma senza * voleva installare il 2.6.9-r9

stasera proverò anche con *

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> onestamente con * non ho provato, ma senza * voleva installare il 2.6.9-r9
> 
> 

 

mi sembra anche un po' ovvio o_0 !

Basta in pratica che tu dia:

```
echo ">sys-kernel/<versione_esatta_del_kernel_che_hai_installato>" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## wildancer

Ma se semplicemente levi il kernel dal world file? Poi sinceramente non capisco perchè non lo vuoi aggiornare.... Capisco giusto che è una rottura dover unmergere a manella quelli vecchi, ma che ci vuoi fare?!? Io mi sono scritto uno script, è il primo della mia vita per carità, e poi non sono un genio nemmeno a programmare, ho cominciato da poco con il C... però te lo posto, da un sacco di errori ma fà il suo sporco lavoro evitando le rogne di fare la compilazione a mano (Semplicemente ho riunito i comandi dentro ad un file)

```

#!/bin/sh

if [ $1 == -k ]; then

    bootpart=$((cat /etc/mtab |grep /boot) | awk -F ' ' '{ print $2 }')

    dispver=$( ls -tl /usr/src/ |grep linux | head -n1| awk -F ' ' '{ print $9}'| sed s/linux-\//)

    echo -e "la versione del kernel più aggiornata disponibile è $dispver"

    if [ $bootpart == /boot ]; then

        echo 'boot è già montato...'

    else

        mount /boot

    fi

    if [ $dispver != $(uname -r) ]; then

        echo 'il kernel deve essere aggiornato'

        cp /boot/config /usr/src/linux-$dispver/.config.old

        cd /usr/src/linux-$dispver/

        make oldconfig

        make menuconfig

        make && make modules_install && make install && rm -f /usr/src/linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-$dispver /usr/src/linux

        umount /boot

    fi

elif [ $1 == -n ]; then

    echo 'Terrò conto dei drivers nvidia...'

    bootpart=$((cat /etc/mtab |grep /boot) | awk -F ' ' '{ print $2 }')

    dispver=$( ls -tl /usr/src/ |grep linux | head -n1| awk -F ' ' '{ print $9}'| sed s/linux-\//)

    echo -e "la versione del kernel più aggiornata disponibile è $dispver"

    if [ $bootpart == /boot ]; then

        echo 'boot è già montato...'

    else

        mount /boot

    fi

    if [ $dispver != $(uname -r) ]; then

        echo 'il kernel deve essere aggiornato'

        cp /boot/config /usr/src/linux-$dispver/.config.old

        cd /usr/src/linux-$dispver/

        make oldconfig

        make menuconfig

        make && make modules_install && make install && rm -f /usr/src/linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-$dispver /usr/src/linux

        umount /boot

        emerge --oneshot nvidia-kernel

    fi

else

    echo -e '* Usa -k per controllare se il kernel corrente è il più'

    echo -e 'aggiornato, e in caso non lo sia per compilarlo\n'

    echo -e '* Usa -n se usi i drivers nvidia e vuoi ricompilarli'

    echo -e 'dopo la compilazione del kernel'

fi

```

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> onestamente con * non ho provato, ma senza * voleva installare il 2.6.9-r9
> 
>  
> ...

 

per me niente è ovvio   :Embarassed: 

```
echo ">sys-kernel/<versione_esatta_del_kernel_che_hai_installato>" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

è quello che ho fatto...ma non va mi vuole installare il 2.6.9-r9 anche in quel caso! (il mio kernel è il 2.6.10-r4)

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo ">sys-kernel/<versione_esatta_del_kernel_che_hai_installato>" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

asp, ma questo e' strano pero' o_0

Sei sicura di aver messo esattamente <versione_esatta_del_kernel_che_hai_installato> ?

Inoltre etcat cosa dice?

```

etcat -v gentoo-dev-sources

```

Cya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ... proprio perche' non lo vuoi installare, ma vuoi far "credere" al portage di averlo installato...

 

Non ha senso quello che dici... io trovo molto piu' giusto come lavora provided nel senso se io ho un pacchetto in world vuol dire che lo voglio installato. Se non voglio installare una particolare versione allora la maschero. Il concetto non fa una piega

----------

## gutter

Concordo con fedeliallalinea. Mi pare che ciò fosse evidente dal mio post di chiarimento  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   ... proprio perche' non lo vuoi installare, ma vuoi far "credere" al portage di averlo installato... 
> 
> Non ha senso quello che dici... io trovo molto piu' giusto come lavora provided nel senso se io ho un pacchetto in world vuol dire che lo voglio installato. Se non voglio installare una particolare versione allora la maschero. Il concetto non fa una piega

 

Trovo anche io molto piu' giusto come lavora package.provided! La mia era solo una risposta ad una domanda e va contestualizzata

<EDIT> penso di essere stato frainteso ed aver frainteso a mia volta il tono del post a cui ho risposto.... ora ci siamo capiti comunque, no?  :Razz: 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10*" >> /etc/portage/package.mask 
> ```
> ...

 

infatti mi vuole emergere il 2.6.9-r9

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> etcat -v gentoo-dev-sources
> ...

 

```

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources :

        [   ] 2.6.1-r2 (2.6.1-r2)

        [   ] 2.6.8-r3 (2.6.8-r3)

        [   ] 2.6.9-r9 (2.6.9-r9)

        [M  ] 2.6.9-r14 (2.6.9-r14)

        [   ] 2.6.10-r6 (2.6.10-r6)

        [M~ ] 2.6.10-r7 (2.6.10-r7)

```

----------

## lavish

eheh visto? non so perche' e non so percome ma non hai installato per portage il kernel o_0.

Quindi per questa volta prova a dar eun emerge gentoo-dev-sources (senza nulla in package.mask) e una volta installato controlla di avere nell'output di etcat una versione I.

A quel punto metti in package.mask 

```

>sys-kernel/<versione_esatta_del_kernel_che_hai_installato>

```

Ciao!

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> eheh visto? non so perche' e non so percome ma non hai installato per portage il kernel o_0.
> 
> Quindi per questa volta prova a dar eun emerge gentoo-dev-sources (senza nulla in package.mask) e una volta installato controlla di avere nell'output di etcat una versione [!

 

dopo un pò di panico mi sono messa al lavoro e ora sistemando l'installazione del nuovo kernel.

procederò nei prossimi giorni all'aggioranemento del portage

grazie di nuovo

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dopo un pò di panico mi sono messa al lavoro e ora sistemando l'installazione del nuovo kernel.
> 
> 

 

Ottimo  :Very Happy: 

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> procederò nei prossimi giorni all'aggioranemento del portage
> 
> 

 

E' meno traumatico di quanto possa sembrare  :Razz: 

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie di nuovo
> 
> 

 

Di nulla  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' meno traumatico di quanto possa sembrare 
> 
> 

 

si ma prima mi devo riprendere dallo shock di stasera eheheh   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hokusbacco

Ciao,

  mi sposto in questo thread,come mi avevano segnalato,faccio un breve riassunto del mio problema,

voglio che portage mi veda il kernel gentoo-dev-sources anche se ho tolto i sorgenti,cosi' quando 

lancio 

```
emerge --deep --update world
```

 mi segnali se sono uscite nuove versioni,non tengo i sorgenti

del kernel perche' mi serve spazio prezioso per il mio poratile,cmq il kernel lo tengo compresso in tar.bz2 cosi' occupa meno spazio

(solo 50Mb).

Ho inserito in package.mask

```

Shax portage # cat package.mask 

=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6

```

ma se lancio emerge --deep --update world mi esce questo

```

Shax root # emerge --deep --update -tv world

>>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.6  

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.7  -doc -jack -static 

[nomerge      ]   media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1  -debug -doc +oss 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r5  -build -doc -symlink 31,453 kB 

Total size of downloads: 31,453 kB

```

per non far piu' comparire il kernel gentoo-sources ho dovuto mettere in package.provided

```

Shax profile # cat package.provided 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r5

```

la mia domanda e', come mail se metto la riga del gentoo-dev-sources in package.mask, portage non rileva che ho installato

tale kernel,e come mai tenta di scaricarmi gentoo-sources?

----------

## knefas

gentoo-sources e gentoo-dev-sources sono 2 pacchetti diversi.

Se togli dal world file gentoo-sources non dovrebbe piu' chiedertelo.  :Smile: 

----------

## hokusbacco

 *knefas wrote:*   

> gentoo-sources e gentoo-dev-sources sono 2 pacchetti diversi.
> 
> 

 

questo lo sapevo, gentoo-sources e' il kernel 2.4.x, mentre il kernel gentoo-dev-sources e' il 

kernel 2.6.x, la cosa strana e' come mai mi chiede gentoo-sources

 *Quote:*   

> Se togli dal world file gentoo-sources non dovrebbe piu' chiedertelo. 

 

la cosa bella che in

```

/var/lib/portage/world

```

non vi e',nessun riferimento a gentoo-sources o a gentoo-dev-sources.

Da quale file andra' a prendere che ha bisogno di gentoo-sources?

----------

## luna80

 *hokusbacco wrote:*   

>  *knefas wrote:*   gentoo-sources e gentoo-dev-sources sono 2 pacchetti diversi.
> 
>  
> 
> questo lo sapevo, gentoo-sources e' il kernel 2.4.x, mentre il kernel gentoo-dev-sources e' il 
> ...

 

io credo che il tuo problema sia molto simile a quello che avevo io, infatti per il mio portage non avevo installato un kernel, 

prova a postare un

```
# etcat -v gentoo-sources 
```

e

```
# etcat -v gentoo-dev-sources 
```

(come mi aveva suggerito @lavish)

----------

## hokusbacco

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> io credo che il tuo problema sia molto simile a quello che avevo io, infatti per il mio portage non avevo installato un kernel, 
> ...

 

----------

## luna80

@hokusbacco:

infatti, hai il mio stesso identico problema!!!!!!!

per il tuo portage non hai installato un kernel! (negli output di etcat non hai I)

quindi emergi un kernel e dopo averlo installato, riprova l'aggiornamento da capo, vedrai che tutto andrà ok!

ciao

----------

## hokusbacco

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> @hokusbacco:
> 
> infatti, hai il mio stesso identico problema!!!!!!!
> 
> per il tuo portage non hai installato un kernel! (negli output di etcat non hai I)
> ...

 

Ciao, purtroppo mi sono spiegato male,io non voglio installare un kernel per problemi di spazio, ma voglio dire a portage

che io l'ho installato cmq, anche se non e' vero, e per questo ho usato package.mask o package.provided senza pero'

ottenere risultati, quindi mi chiedevo come si fa' a dire a portage che ho un kernel anche se non e' vero?

devo imbrogliarlo emergiando il kernel per poi cancellare i file a mano?

/EDIT

ho trovato questo articolo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-287249-highlight-provided+gentoodevsources.html che dice

```

How do I tell portage that I installed my sources manually?

When you have not emerge'd a kernel source, portage wants to install it, when you emerge alsa for example.

To avoid that we will "provide" a kernel source:

Codice:

[code]

mkdir /etc/portage/profile

echo "sys-kernel/vanilla-source-2.6.99" >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

echo "virtual/alsa sys-kernel/vanilla-sources" >> /etc/portage/profile/virtuals

echo "virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/vanilla-sources" >> /etc/portage/profile/virtuals

[/code]

```

mi chiedevo cosa comporta usare il file virtuals? qui' dice che non viene piu' usato ma le directory non 

combaciano

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/portage-2.0.51.html

dopo questo articolo mi sento un po' confuso

/EDIT2

Ho risolto,seguendo le indicazioni scritte in quel articolo che ho postato poche righe sopra

----------

## hokusbacco

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> @hokusbacco:
> 
> infatti, hai il mio stesso identico problema!!!!!!!
> 
> per il tuo portage non hai installato un kernel! (negli output di etcat non hai I)
> ...

 

sono riuscito ad aggiornare portage senza avere il kernel emergiato, ho seguito l'articolo che ho postato usando il file virtuals

ti posto come ho fatto,naturalmente io uso il kernel gentoo-dev-sources,se usi un'altro kenel devi modificarlo

1) prima di tutto ti consiglio di commentare le righe per il kernel nel package.mask e modificare solo il package.provided

```

Shax root # cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided 

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6

```

2) aggiungere nel file virtuals, da creare sempre in /etc/portage/profile queste righe:

```

Shax root # cat /etc/portage/profile/virtuals         

virtual/alsa sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

```

Io ho provato a dare un emerge --deep --update world e non mi chiede piu' di installare nessun kernel  :Smile: 

Spero che queste righe ti possano servire per risolvere pure a te il problema.

----------

## luna80

@hokusbacco: grazie mille per aver postato le tu speigazoni, io al momento ho risolto installando un nuovo kernel (che almeno era già aggiornato), cmq la tua soluzione potrà venirmi comoda in altri casi oppure già sin d'ora a qualcun'altro!

grazie!  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## hokusbacco

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> @hokusbacco: grazie mille per aver postato le tu speigazoni, io al momento ho risolto installando un nuovo kernel (che almeno era già aggiornato), cmq la tua soluzione potrà venirmi comoda in altri casi oppure già sin d'ora a qualcun'altro!
> 
> grazie! 
> 
> ciao

 

Perfetto, servira' anche a chi ha problemi di spazio e non vuole utilizzare circa 300Mb di kernel source.  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## luna80

qualcuno può spiegarmi brevemente cosa significa che una versione di un programma viene installato su di un nuovo slot, (come per esempio questa riga):

```

...

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.4  (-uclibc) 734 kB 

...

```

le vari versioni installate su diversi slot come si usano e/o come vengono trattate dal sitema?

grazie

----------

## gutter

Gli SLOT permettono a versioni diverse (e spesso incompatibili tra loro) di programmi o librerie si essere installate insieme nello stesso sistema. 

Il discorso risulta più chiaro con un esempio pratico:

se ad esempio una libreria B ha due versioni distinte 1.x e 2.x che sono incompatibili (dal punto di vista dell'applicazione che la userà) e nel sistema ci sono applicazioni ancora linkate verso 1.x e altre verso la 2.x ci si rende subito conto che le librerie devono essere installate entrambe. Ora la soluzione da parte delle altre distro (in particolare quelle rpm based) e stata quella di creare due "pacchetti" distinti con due nomi distinti, ora questo ovviamente è una palese limitazione del sistema di gestione dei pacchetti. Quando venne creato portage gli sviluppatori hanno sopperito a questa limitazione con l'attuale sistema degli SLOT.

----------

## lavish

Un esempio lampante su come funzionino gli SLOTS riguarda gcc

```

darkstar lavish # etcat -v gcc

[ Results for search key           : gcc ]

[ Candidate applications found : 19 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-devel/gcc :

        [M  ] 2.95.3-r8 (2.95)

        [M  ] 3.2.3-r4 (3.2)

        [M  ] 3.3.2 (3.3)

        [M  ] 3.3.2-r2 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.3.2-r5 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.3.2-r7 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.3.3-r3 (3.3)

        [M  ] 3.3.3-r6 (3.3)

        [  I] 3.3.4-r1 (3.3)

        [ ~ ] 3.3.4-r2 (3.3)

        [ ~ ] 3.3.5-r1 (3.3)

        [ ~ ] 3.3.5.20050130 (3.3)

        [ ~ ] 3.4.1-r3 (3.4)

        [   ] 3.4.2-r2 (3.4)

        [   ] 3.4.3 (3.4)

        [  I] 3.4.3-r1 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4)

        [  I] 3.4.3.20050110 (3.4)

        [M  ] 4.0.0_alpha20050123 (4.0)

        [M  ] 4.0.0_alpha20050130 (4.0)

```

Come si puo' vedere ho 3 versioni installate fra le quali posso switchare con gcc-config

```

darkstar lavish # gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3 *

[3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardened

[4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednopie

[5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednossp

```

Per usare il 3.3.4 mi basta dare un:

```

darkstar lavish # gcc-config 1 

 * Switching to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 compiler ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile

```

E infatti...

```

darkstar lavish # gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 *

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3

[3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardened

[4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednopie

[5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednossp

```

Per tornare al 3.4.3 mi bastera' dare un gcc-config 2 && source /etc/profile. Avere piu' versioni dello stesso programma installate puo' risultare davvero molto utile in alcuni casi. Appena uscito il gcc 3.4 un discreto numero di applicazioni non compilavano, ma il nuovo compilatore offriva il supporto alle CPU amd64 con notevoli aumenti prestazionali. Per questo motivo il 3.3 veniva usato come "fallback" in certe situazioni e lo slotting rendeva immediato lo switch fra i due  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

mmm, ok, anche questa volta inizio a tirare assieme un pò di idee. grazie mille per i chiarimenti!

per quanto ho capito io quindi gli slot non sono una cosa gestita automaticamente dai pacchetti, giusto? nel senso non sono i pacchetti che ricercano la versione da utilizzare ma sono io che devo specificare gni volta? è giusto? è così?

per esempio io ho installata una versione di libcroco (0.6.0), screem richiede libcroco-0.5.1e propone di installarmela su di un nuovo slot, se io la installassi, screem non gestirebbe da solo il fatto di usare la 0.5.1, giusto? ho capito bene? (ma mi sono spiegata???  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## mouser

Credo che fondalmentalmente sia cosi......

comunque interessante questa cosa degli SLOT, mi mancava proprio.....

aggiorno le tabelle di cron celebrali (e chi ha orecchio per intendere ......  :Laughing:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto ho capito io quindi gli slot non sono una cosa gestita automaticamente dai pacchetti, giusto? nel senso non sono i pacchetti che ricercano la versione da utilizzare ma sono io che devo specificare gni volta? è giusto? è così?
> 
> 

 

A parte l'esempio di lavish vengono gestiti in automatico cioè è il sistema che si gestisce gli SLOT.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> per quanto ho capito io quindi gli slot non sono una cosa gestita automaticamente dai pacchetti, giusto? nel senso non sono i pacchetti che ricercano la versione da utilizzare ma sono io che devo specificare gni volta? è giusto? è così?
> 
>  
> ...

 

ah ok, ora mi più chiaro ancora.

grazie

ora ho cominciato il mio primo aggiornamento, chisà perchè ma mi ha sempre spaventato la cosa, beh vedremo come andrà,...male che vada si imparano cose nuove sistemando i problemi, quindi che paura dovrei avere??? nessuna!  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora ho cominciato il mio primo aggiornamento, chisà perchè ma mi ha sempre spaventato la cosa, beh vedremo come andrà,...male che vada si imparano cose nuove sistemando i problemi, quindi che paura dovrei avere??? nessuna! 

 

Alla terza volta che lo fai, sarà come andare a rifare il letto  :Wink: 

P.S.: Cosa che ancora io non ho imparato a fare  :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Cosa che ancora io non ho imparato a fare 

 

quoto  :Embarassed: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

tutto è andato a buon fine...

o meglio diciamo che per il momento non ho notato problemi!  :Very Happy: 

grazie mille a tutti per il grosso aiuto che mi avete dato!

----------

## AlterX

l'opzione world include tutto!!

system e compagnia!

----------

## luna80

volevo aggiornare il mio portage,...mi è uscito questo blocco:

```
[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)
```

allora ho guardato che versioni ho di freetype: la 2.1.5-r1 e la 1.3.1-r4, che vegnono usate entrambe dagli stessi identici programmi.

visto che il blocco me lo dava sulla seconda ho pensato di disinstallarla e di rirpovare l'aggiornamento, il problema è che anche dopo aver disinstallato media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 il blocco rimane identico.

qualcuno sa dirmi perchè e soprattutto se quello che ho fatto è giusto?

grazie

<EDIT> credo di aver fatto una grande cavolata, alcuni programmi ora non trovano le librerie di freetype,  :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

cmq ho voluto provare a riemerge freetype 2.1.5-r1 e non me lo lascia fare per via di firefox (sempre stesso errore), così ho provatoa  mettere momentaneamente firefox nel package.mask ma non cambia niente

<EDIT 2> mi autoconfermo di avere fatto una cavolata! l'unica cosa che mi verrebbe in mente di fare ora è di unmergere firefox, emergere freetype ed in fine riemergere firefox, giusto? o ci sono soluzioni migliori?

<EDIT 3> non ho saputo aspettare e ho fatto come descritto nell'EDIT 2 e...di male in peggio, ora quando avvio mi dice che disabilita IRQ 11 e poi non mi parte più X perchè dice che non può inizializzare la scheda grafica (nvidia)

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> volevo aggiornare il mio portage,...mi è uscito questo blocco:
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)
> ```
> ...

 

Già guardato questo?

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Già guardato questo?

 

no, non l'avevo visto.

questa sera a casa provo a leggerlo bene e vedere cosa dicono, ora sono al lavoro e non posso fare molto.

grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> questa sera a casa provo a leggerlo bene e vedere cosa dicono, ora sono al lavoro e non posso fare molto.

 

Comunque ho appena fatto l'emerge world e mi ha correttamente mergiato freetype-2.1.9-r1(io ho ff 1.0.1).

Ci sono motivi particolari per cui usi la versione 1.0-r3 di FF e non la 1.0 (marcata ~x86) o la 1.0.1?

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque ho appena fatto l'emerge world e mi ha correttamente mergiato freetype-2.1.9-r1(io ho ff 1.0.1).
> 
> Ci sono motivi particolari per cui usi la versione 1.0-r3 di FF e non la 1.0 (marcata ~x86) o la 1.0.1?

 

no, nessun motivo, io avevo installato firefox normalmente (un semplice #emerge mozilla-firefox, senza averlo messo in nessun /etc/package/portage.*) a gennaio e da li non l'ho più toccato.

oggi ho tentato di aggiornare il portage e mi ha dato l'errore che ho riportato due post precedenti.

poi ho fatto un bel casino io (credo) pensando di disinstallare freetype-2.1.9-r1...

per finire non mi andava più un tubo, così ho disinstallato firefox (che tanto era da aggiornare) e poi ho riemergiato freetype-2.1.9-r1 (e fin qui tutto ok).

...cmq il risultato è che non mi parte più X, perchè mi da un'errore nvidia (nei messaggi all'avvio mi dice che disabilita irq#11)

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> per finire non mi andava più un tubo, così ho disinstallato firefox (che tanto era da aggiornare) e poi ho riemergiato freetype-2.1.9-r1 (e fin qui tutto ok).
> 
> ...cmq il risultato è che non mi parte più X, perchè mi da un'errore nvidia (nei messaggi all'avvio mi dice che disabilita irq#11)

 

Dao che "ravanavi" con firefox e freetype non capisco cosa c'entri nvidia... prova a riemergere il driver nvidia (o eventualmente a usare il driver vesa per avviare X) e freetype, quando funziona riprova ad emergere firefox (eventualmente se hai bisongo del browser prova con firefox-bin che dovrebbe avere un pò di cose compilate staticamente)

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dao che "ravanavi" con firefox e freetype non capisco cosa c'entri nvidia... prova a riemergere il driver nvidia (o eventualmente a usare il driver vesa per avviare X) e freetype, quando funziona riprova ad emergere firefox (eventualmente se hai bisongo del browser prova con firefox-bin che dovrebbe avere un pò di cose compilate staticamente)

 

infatti non capivo neppure io cosa c'netrava nvidia!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

cmq ieri sera sono arrivata a casa, ho acceso il pc e X è ripartito senza problemi, l'unica spiegazione che mi do è che dopo avere emerso freetype ho provato solo a riavviare e non a spegnere completamente il pc, non vedo cosa altro possa avergli dato fastidio.

in ogni caso ora ho risolto, ho riemeso firefox ed ora l'update del portage non mi da nessun blocco.

grazie randomaze!

ciao

----------

## neryo

Ci ho messo quasi 20 minuti a leggere questo 3d!!! Un bel ripassino e tante cose che non sapevo.. grazie a tutti per le delucidazioni!

ciauz  :Laughing: 

----------

## luna80

riesumo un'altra volta questo post, perchè non capisco una cosa:

nei primi post di quest 3d ho avuto dei problemi nel fare l'aggiornamento perchè secondo emerge io non avevo nessun kernel installato. avevo sistemato la cosa riemergendo il kernel aggiornato e tutto era andato a buon fine e l'output di etcat mi mostrava il nuovo kernel installato.

ora ho un kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r5, e mi ritrovo con lo stesso problema, infatti:

```
etcat -v gentoo-sources

[ Results for search key           : gentoo-sources ]

[ Candidate applications found : 10 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources :

        [   ] 2.4.20-r33 (2.4.20-gentoo-r33)

        [   ] 2.4.25-r17 (2.4.25-r17)

        [   ] 2.4.28-r8 (2.4.28-r8)

        [M  ] 2.6.1-r2 (2.6.1-r2)

        [M  ] 2.6.7-r19 (2.6.7-r19)

        [M  ] 2.6.8-r3 (2.6.8-r3)

        [M  ] 2.6.9-r9 (2.6.9-r9)

        [M  ] 2.6.10-r6 (2.6.10-r6)

        [M~ ] 2.6.10-r7 (2.6.10-r7)

        [M  ] 2.6.11-r6 (2.6.11-r6)

```

io non riesco a capire, perchè ora il mio kernel non risulta di nuovo più installato?

tentando di fare un emerge -uDav world mi viene riproposto di installare un kernel più vecchio ( gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r8 ).

io ora so già cosa devo fare per sistemare ma non vorrei che mi succeda altre volte, e quindi vorrei sapere come mai di tanto in tanto il kernel mi scompare dalla lista dei pacchetti installati.

qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie mille.

<EDIT> grazie a questo 3d, ho capito perchè voleva passarmi ad una versione precedente del kernel, ora quel fatto l'ho chiarito ed emerge -uDav world mi vuole installare un kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6. il problema che mi rimane è che il mio kernel attuale non risulta installato.

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> il problema che mi rimane è che il mio kernel attuale non risulta installato.

 

Questa è una cosa strana  :Confused: 

Prova a riemerge la stessa versione del kernel che hai installata.

----------

## mc619

Beh ma se nn ho letto male tu hai messo in package.provided i gentoo-dev-sources..... ora che han cambiato nome devi aggiornare la riga di quel file......

Probabilmente nn lo saprai ma i gentoo-dev-sources nn esistono piu', cioe' ora hanno preso il nome di gentoo-sources e per usare il kernel 2.4 devi cambiare profilo linkandoti alla cartella 2.4 nel 2005.0 profile

ciauu

----------

## luna80

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Beh ma se nn ho letto male tu hai messo in package.provided i gentoo-dev-sources..... ora che han cambiato nome devi aggiornare la riga di quel file......
> 
> Probabilmente nn lo saprai ma i gentoo-dev-sources nn esistono piu', cioe' ora hanno preso il nome di gentoo-sources e per usare il kernel 2.4 devi cambiare profilo linkandoti alla cartella 2.4 nel 2005.0 profile
> 
> ciauu

 

no non ho messo niente nel package.provided...hai letto male  :Wink: 

so anche che non ci sono più i gentoo-dev-sources, in ogni caso io uso kernel della serie 2.6 e non 2.4; il problema del link del profile l'ho già scoperto,..come scritto due post sopra questo.

grazie lo stesso per la risposta  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>         [M  ] 2.6.11-r6 (2.6.11-r6)
> 
> 

 

A me quella M non risulta.... e non risulta neanche un (eventuale) -r5. Cosa contiene il tuo /etc/portage/package.mask ?

Sei sicura che vuole installare (come nuovo) il kernel 2.4 e non, invece, il downgrade dell'installato?

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*           [M  ] 2.6.11-r6 (2.6.11-r6)
> 
>  
> 
> A me quella M non risulta.... e non risulta neanche un (eventuale) -r5. Cosa contiene il tuo /etc/portage/package.mask ?
> ...

 

il mio package.mask non contiene niente.

ora non ricordo di preciso cosa voleva fare con il kernel 2.4, ma mi sembra che lo volesse installare come nuovo (anche visto che di kernel installati non se ne vedeva l'ombra).

per adesso ho riemerso il nuovo kernel (2.6.11-r6) e tutto è tornato normale. ma on vorrei che mi succeda di nuovo questa storia e vorrei chiarire il perchè il mio kernel ogni tanto sparisce dai pacchetti installati e per farlo ricomparire devo riemergerlo.

----------

## luna80

per chi ha seguito un pò questo thread: il mio problema persiste.

perchè ogni tanto dopo un emerge sync, non mi risulta più nessun kernel installato??????? io non riesco a capire!...oggi voglio farmi un aggiornamento ed ecco che mi compare nella lista un kernel inferiore al mio attuale.

mi è subito venuto il dubbio, quindi ho dato un bel 

```
# etcat -v gentoo-sources
```

e questo, (come temevo) il risultato:

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources :

        [   ] 2.4.25-r17 (2.4.25-r17)

        [   ] 2.4.28-r8 (2.4.28-r8)

        [   ] 2.6.1-r2 (2.6.1-r2)

        [M  ] 2.6.7-r19 (2.6.7-r19)

        [   ] 2.6.9-r9 (2.6.9-r9)

        [   ] 2.6.10-r6 (2.6.10-r6)

        [M~ ] 2.6.10-r7 (2.6.10-r7)

        [M~ ] 2.6.11-r7 (2.6.11-r7)

        [M  ] 2.6.11-r8 (2.6.11-r8)

        [M  ] 2.6.11-r9 (2.6.11-r9)

```

qualcuno per favore mi aiuta a capire?? io ho installato il kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6

riassumendo il tutto: ho un kernel installato, lo uso, funziona tutto bene, aggiorno con "emerge sync" e poi "emerge -uDav world", se emerge trova un kernel più nuovo me lo propone allora metto nel file /etc/portage/package.mask tutti i kernel superiori al mio, faccio l'aggiornamento (senza aggiornare il kernel) e tutto va bene. quando dopo un pò di tempo tento di rifare l'aggiornamento per emerge io non ho più un kernel installato e quindi mi viene proposto un kernel inferiore a quello che ho nel package.mask. ma io ce l'ho un kernel installato!!!!!!!!!!!!

non so se mi sono spiegata ma è una cosa strana e un pò complicata.

grazie a tutti colori che tenteranno almeno di capire il problema... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

Credo che il problema sia dovuto al fatto che il kernel che hai installato non è più nel portage.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Credo che il problema sia dovuto al fatto che il kernel che hai installato non è più nel portage.

 

effettivamente sono andata a controllare ed è così.

ma vuoi dre che sno così sfigata che mi è successa una cosa simile tutte le volte?

sai magari dirmi per quale motivo lo hanno tolto?

grazie mille gutter!

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sai magari dirmi per quale motivo lo hanno tolto?
> 
> 

 

Credo che ciò sia dovuto che magari la versione che hai installata presentava dei buchi di sicurezza.

In genere in tale caso si procede in questo modo:

- L'ebuild viene marcato ~ o M

- Dopo un poco di tempo viene tolto l'ebuil

Credo (ma non sono sicuro al 100%) che il problema sia dovuto al fatto che non essendo la tua attuale versione del kernel nessuna di quelle contenute nel portage allora non riesci a soddisfare le dipendenze.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo (ma non sono sicuro al 100%) che il problema sia dovuto al fatto che non essendo la tua attuale versione del kernel nessuna di quelle contenute nel portage allora non riesci a soddisfare le dipendenze.

 

ok, capito.

cmq sta storia continua un pò a lasciarmi un pò perplessa perchè mi è già successa una cosa analoga per 3 volte e sempre sullo stesso pc.

ora cerco di tenere d'occhio le versioni del kernel nel portage per vedere se nei prossimi aggiornamenti mi succede di nuovo e cercare di capire meglio.

ciao e grazie ancora.

----------

